# Finally got my Buck



## Fish4Food (Mar 20, 2006)

I finally filled my buck tag yesterday with this ten pointer. He is not the monster I was after, but I am happy with him, especially this late in the year. The second shot dropped him in his tracks at 70 yards, I walked up to him, and stood there looking at him for about 10 minutes....but he wasn't dead. Suddenly the buck jumped up and ran across a thick tree line next to me into the adjoining field. I took off running, in hopes of finding an openeing through the treeline. The whole time i am running I am saying to myself no way!!! And thinking that i would lose the buck. I finally got through the treeline just in time to see him going into the other woodlot all the way across the field. The first shot grazed him, but the second one dropped him for good. Later we used a range finder to determine the last shot was 118 yards. It sure feels good to get the monkey off my back, now maybe I will be able to go get some rabbit hunting in.


----------



## bigjohn513 (Apr 6, 2004)

nice deer!!!!congrats


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Very nice indeed. Good looking buck there.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Shoot I think thats a real nice deer. Way to go.


----------



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

Very nice deer.


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

nice deer buddy! can't imagine what those other ones looked like!


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

Nice buck but man You couldnt tell he wasnt dead after 10 minutes?Geez....


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Sweet buck! Congrats!


----------



## Fish4Food (Mar 20, 2006)

ostbucks98 said:


> Nice buck but man You couldnt tell he wasnt dead after 10 minutes?Geez....


I could tell he was not dead, but expected him to expire soon. He was simply laying there breathing heavily, and I did not want to shoot him again.


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

Beauty! Great job!


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

Great buck...congrats.


----------



## hillbillybelownewphilly (Nov 16, 2006)

Congrats on the buck! :!


----------



## halfrack (Oct 13, 2004)

Nice deer congradulations....


----------



## Fish4Food (Mar 20, 2006)

Thanks everyone, good luck to those still in search of Mr. Bigbuck.


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

That's a nice buck, good job man!


----------



## wvsportsman (Feb 21, 2006)

Fish4Food, really nice buck. congrats. The smile says it all. I bet if you walk up on another one that is not expired you finish it off tho.. I can imagine what was going thru your mind when you were chaseing it..


----------

